# Trailer Renovations and Laws.



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Department of Transport. They have guidelines on homemade trailers.

When we bought an old float from interstate and had to re-register it, we didn't have the correct stuff for it, we had to register it as homemade and they provided us with a booklet on what was required.


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

makin tracks said:


> Department of Transport. They have guidelines on homemade trailers.


Thanks heaps.


----------

